# Datu Hartman interveiw



## James Miller (Aug 18, 2014)

This just came out this weekend. Nice job Datu!

Full article here.

View attachment $2014-08-15 15.14.50.jpgView attachment $2014-08-15 15.15.07.jpg


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading that, thanks for posting it. It's one of the great things about this medium - or whatever you call it. I might have never seen that.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 19, 2014)

Buka said:


> I really enjoyed reading that, thanks for posting it. It's one of the great things about this medium - or whatever you call it. I might have never seen that.



Think you will find that it is called a Newspaper


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Arnisador that really was a great interview.  Very cool!


----------

